# Gigging tips



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

So I'm 100% new to gigging. I'm not expecting any spots (unless you really want to share), but I'm more curious about methodology. 

I'm using a small fiberglass shallow tri-hull boat. With the trolling motor down I can usually get into about 8 to 10 inches of water without bumping the bottom. I have a platform on the front that allows me to walk around unimpeded. The trolling motor is on the right-bow, which is kind of nice since I don't have a foot control. 

I installed a couple of LED floodlights, 12x3w, one on the left side bow and then one along the front left side. I could obviously go way bigger on lighting but I'm not all that serious about it, and I'm just hoping that these will be enough to get the job done. It saves me from bothering with a generator.

I'll most likely be fishing the escambia bay/blackwater bay area but might try elsewhere at some point. I love santa rosa sound, it's just a haul from where I am. 

Anyway, any input is appreciated.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

I also am new to gigging. Are your lights above or below water? Can you post a picture of your light setup?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Go through all the old posts in this section. There is an endless wealth of knowledge that has been posted over the years here about gigging. Anywhere from light setups, tides, moon phases, etc. Read through these and then go spend time on the water and sharpen your skills. Good luck and post up some results.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just Go! that's the best advice I can give you. I would also start a log. I do that for hunting and wish I would have started many years ago when I started gigging. Notate the location, winds, tides, date, time, mood phase, water clarity etc... and believe it or not one day you will have some useful information. The reports I have been getting are that the flounder are west in the Mississippi sound. But that is a long way to go and requires another license.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I have been reading a lot on the forums, just figured I'd ask and get some fresh input as well. Great idea on starting a fishing log, I'm terribly unorganized but may try it anyway. 

I haven't tried them in the water yet, and probably won't until this upcoming weekend. Here's a pic.


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice light!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, they seem pretty bright. I attempted to take the boat out this morning, but everything went wrong. Motor wouldn't start, I think the fuel filter is clogged, and hinge pin on the trolling motor snapped. So at that point I just turned around before anything worse happened.


----------

